# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Storybook homes

## Peter57

Hi, 
first post here.  My wife and I are about to owner build a house and are attracted to the Storybook homes designs.  They seem to offer a pretty good package and I was wondering if any of you guys have had experience with them? 
Comments, good bad or indifferent welcome.  I've Googled them and can't find many reports so that's probably a good thing but it's better to ask now than find out the information was indeed out there had I looked. 
Cheers,
Peter

----------


## davidajelliott

My wife and I wanted to pick up a brochure from Storybook Homes ( amongst other vendors ) when we visited the Home Building Ideas Centre in Brisbane and the staff indicated that they MAY be in receivership , that was about 18 months ago . Just throwing that info out there , for back ground info ! Hope it helps

----------

